# Cajas propias, evolucion



## quiquino (May 16, 2014)

Hola a todos!! nuevito en el foro y no soy un profesional,solo un aficionado al audio casero!!
Todo empezo hace unos años (3) cuando me reencontre con un viejo compañero y amigo con el cual pasabamos musica cuando eramos jovenes a los 16/17 años (hoy tengo 45) vino a mi casa y mientras charlabamos y tomabamos unos mates me dijo : " no tenes nada para poner musica?" y la verdad que en ese momento solo tenia un centro musical Aiwa al que solo le funcionaba un canal conectado a la compu...ahi empezo todo.
Empece por arreglar el aiwa y meterle mano a los bafles originales,luego un primo me digo que tenia un amplificador Audinac AT-510 y un sintonizador tambien Audinac ST-46 el cual me cambio por dos woofer de 15 " sin especificarme la marca .
Arme mis primeras cajas leyendo y leyendo ,elegi unas cajas de 63 cm x 30cm x 35 cm de fondo, 2 vias con un woofer de 10" (x sound,chinos) y un tweeter,mas tarde agregue medios.
Luego compre 2 woofers mas tambien de 10" (blueforce porque el mismo importador no traia los xsound) y arme unas cajas con dos woofers de 10" ,1 medios de 6" y un tw,luego agregue divisor de frecuencia (110 cm de alto x 40 cm x 60 de fondo) y estaba bastante conforme aunque tenia distorsiones cuando aumentaba el volumen.
Y hace unos 20 dias cayeron en mis manos 2 woofers leea de 15" con iman de alnico del año 1978 ahi se disparo mi cabeza.A los Leea solo les faltaban las alas,empece a averiguar para repararlos y me pedian una barbaridad de dinero.Fui a Xonox en avellaneda y compre todo para repararlos junto a un amigo.
Alas de tela,domo nuevo,goma eva,pintamos con soplete el cono que estaba muy gris y aunque nos costo por ser la primera vez quedaron increibles,asi que modifique los frentes de las cajas que tenian dos woofers de 10" y arme : woofer leea de 15" ,medio de 6",tubo de aire de 10cm y tweeter.Tuve que reforzar los costados de las cajas porque los graves hacian vibrar mucho la madera. Estan armadas con melamina de 20 mm,forradas con planchas de corcho ,goma espuma de la pesada ,no la comun finita y aisle los agudos en caja cerrada y sellada.
Obtuve un gran sonido y la verdad es que estoy muy conforme pero se que se podria mejorar.
La gran duda ahora es modificar los medios y agudos....que me aconsejan?? a lo mejor digo una burrada pero la idea era poner drivers en reemplazo de los medios pero no tengo muy claro si comprando unos buenos drivers puedo dejar los TW o tengo que dejar Drivers y woofers??

Escucho todoooooooos los consejos!!! Los Leea de 15 es lo unico seguro que me encantan como se escucha con todo tipo de musica!!! Gracias por leerme,saludos!!

Les dejo algunas fotos de como va el proyecto!!!gracias



Subo mas fotos xk no me dejo antes!!


----------



## AntonioAA (May 16, 2014)

La forma de evaluar y mejorar lo que tenes ... es midiendo !! 
Hay muy pero mucha informacion valiosa aca en el Foro .
Midiendo los parametros y la respuesta podes dimensionar la caja adecuadamente, elegir las frecuencias de corte y diseñar el crossover ... 
Es largo pero no hay otra forma.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 16, 2014)

Satamente! Tal como te dice Antonio - y no es con ganas de pinchar el globo - lo más probable es que la caja que tengas sea cualquier cosa, acústicamente hablando, sobre todo por los cambios de parlantes que le has hecho.
Te recomiendo que leas los siguientes temas como para ir entrando en calor, por que el diseño correcto de un baffle es un asunto que requiere mediciones, cálculos, pruebas, mas mediciones, mas pruebas y mas mediciones:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/entendiendo-parametros-thiele-small-altavoces-77514/

Hay mucha mas info, pero para empezar ya alcanza.


----------



## quiquino (May 16, 2014)

Gracias x la data a ambos!!estoy leyendo los links que me dejaste,el problema es que no se absolutamente nada sobre las especificaciones tecnicas del parlante!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 16, 2014)

quiquino dijo:


> Gracias x la data a ambos!!estoy leyendo los links que me dejaste,el problema es que no se absolutamente nada sobre las especificaciones tecnicas del parlante!!!


En el segundo link está como conseguirlas.


----------

